
Craig Wright granted US copyright registrations for Bitcoin white paper and code - insulanian
https://coingeek.com/bitcoin-creator-craig-s-wright-satoshi-nakamoto-granted-us-copyright-registrations-for-bitcoin-white-paper-and-code/
======
mimixco
Apparently, it's just a registration that anyone could do. He hasn't proved he
invented Bitcoin.[0]

[0] [https://decryptmedia.com/7124/craig-wright-claims-patent-
for...](https://decryptmedia.com/7124/craig-wright-claims-patent-for-bitcoin-
white-paper)

~~~
sjreese
Right! I don’t think it's really confirmed that Craig Wright is Mr. Satoshi
Nakamoto. This claim is not new — Mr. Wright has said this for years. It could
not be true. And many people think it is all a scam. He is apparently taking
people to court over this issue, but the final decision on the identity of Mr.
Satoshi Nakamoto seems unclear because his life was in danger. Mr Wright has
nothing to fear because he only knows what he has read and can't extend the
model in any direction. "BitCoin 001" has been forked many times but not by
Mr. Wright

~~~
tim333
Craig is almost certainly not Satoshi.

------
sjreese
Q & A

“But how does it have value, except for everyone involved believing it has
value?”

The US dollar has value because we believe it has value. We believe this
because we have confidence in the US government. The currency itself is just
bits of paper and metal.

Bitcoin has value among users because they value what is behind the
cryptocurrency -some measure of privacy and freedom from most government
controls.

“Is the value pegged in any way to dollars or any other currency of any
country?”

Not pegged. The US dollar is not pegged to most currencies in the world. They
float moment by moment.

“And who decided that Bitcoin miners would get rewarded for doing complex
computerized calculations with more Bitcoin in their accounts; who exactly is
paying the miners for their time and effort?”

Miners validate the block-chain technology by performing those calculations.
This unlocks bitcoins to them. It was set up by the founder to limit the
amount of bitcoin available.

The bitcoin tokens are provided to give incentive to continually validate the
block-chain itself.

------
insulanian
How did he prove it?

